# CF and custom decals



## ThatGuy16

The one pictured is a 0.5x7.5" in grey (i didn't want it to "pop" out)

I have white, black, grey and red.


I can also make you custom decals, just nothing copyrighted unfortunately 

I couldnt get the pics to turn out good, but you can see lol










 CF decals like the one i made above are $3.50 (mailed to the US). If you buy 2, ill throw in an extra for free. I can ship elsewere but im not sure on shipping cost??

Any other sizes or custom decal pricing just PM me


----------



## Kornowski

Nice idea, man


----------



## G25r8cer

Im down for one 

Whats your paypal?

Edit: Got a question: Do they peel off in one whole piece or are the letters seperate? Either way I still want one


----------



## Aastii

deffinately a good idea, but move yourself to UK damn it so I can get one without the silly shipping charges


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> deffinately a good idea, but move yourself to UK damn it so I can get one without the silly shipping charges



The weight of a sticker is so minute, that you could send one in a standard letter more than likely.


----------



## ScottALot

You could sell them for 4$ each including "shipping" and by "shipping" I mean postage stamp. EDIT: Didn't see that you _did_ include shipping.


----------



## Ambushed

I'm interested, any idea on prices to ship to New Zealand? Or know where I can find out?


----------



## ThatGuy16

thanks guys

I'm going to find out about the shipping to other countries, ill try and stop by the post office Tuesday or ill call and find out. because I'm really not sure how much of a difference it'll be for a letter size envelope

heres what they look like, you just pull the white backing off then apply it where you want it. then remove the clear transfer tape.






My paypal is CoreyHM1@aol.com if you want one, and let me know what color you want


----------



## funkysnair

id buy one! tell me what to do to get it here to uk?


----------



## G25r8cer

check your paypal and pm


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got it thanks 

 i'll go by the post office monday or tuesday after work and see what stamps i need to buy for international. They shouldnt cost much more at all, i'll let you guys know how much.


----------



## linkin

What kind of colours you got? Would love a red one to match the scout case


----------



## Candy

Nice idea. Just curious, isn't CF a copyrighted name? Probably a good idea to run it past Ian if you haven't already.


----------



## ThatGuy16

linkin said:


> What kind of colours you got? Would love a red one to match the scout case



i have red 

I'll let you know how much this week when i get stamps to ship internationally :good:


----------



## ThatGuy16

Candy said:


> Nice idea. Just curious, isn't CF a copyrighted name? Probably a good idea to run it past Ian if you haven't already.



i checked with him before hand.


----------



## ian

Candy said:


> Nice idea. Just curious, isn't CF a copyrighted name? Probably a good idea to run it past Ian if you haven't already.


He did run it by me first, and I said it was fine.


----------



## Candy

ThatGuy16 said:


> i checked with him before hand.





ian said:


> He did run it by me first, and I said it was fine.



Ok cool


----------



## linkin

Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## bomberboysk

I should get one of these to put on my car...


----------



## massahwahl

bomberboysk said:


> I should get one of these to put on my car...



for real! Would they be safe as a window decal?


----------



## ScottALot

Can you take a picture of your red? I'm thinking of ordering a couple for naming my rigs (Aurora for the AMD rig and Sanguine for the i7)


----------



## ThatGuy16

ScottALot said:


> Can you take a picture of your red? I'm thinking of ordering a couple for naming my rigs (Aurora for the AMD rig and Sanguine for the i7)



Its just a regular red, like this.

(far left)






let me know :good:



> for real! Would they be safe as a window decal?



yep, its the same material they use on police cars and such


----------



## Machin3

We should make some kind of CF logo and incorporate that with the name.


----------



## bomberboysk

How much you think it would cost for one that is ~2-3ft by 6" saying computerforum? Would love a big one on the back of my car window to advertise the forum


----------



## ThatGuy16

bomberboysk said:


> How much you think it would cost for one that is ~2-3ft by 6" saying computerforum? Would love a big one on the back of my car window to advertise the forum



Hmm not sure, lol. I'll find out though if your serious :good:

Heres another i made i like, i made a good many of them. one is 2.5x2.6" and the one i used is 1.5x1.6"










I need to clean my computer, you guys should see the top of the radiator 

Heres an example of something else, i made this for my car.


----------



## ScottALot

I wanted your number.


----------



## ThatGuy16

K i got some international stamps, they will be $4.50 mailed :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Hmm not sure, lol. I'll find out though if your serious :good:
> [/IMG]


Of course im serious That is,with costs being reasonable.


----------



## linkin

$4.50 USD mailed? Awesome, I will order one when i can.


----------



## ThatGuy16

bomberboysk said:


> Of course im serious That is,with costs being reasonable.


I'll work on getting a price, the only problem is finding a way to ship something bigger like that without it being damaged, because you cant fold them, they have to be rolled up. I could roll it up and ship it in a flat rate box... :good:


linkin said:


> $4.50 USD mailed? Awesome, I will order one when i can.



Cool


----------



## bomberboysk

ThatGuy16 said:


> I'll work on getting a price, the only problem is finding a way to ship something bigger like that without it being damaged, because you cant fold them, they have to be rolled up. I could roll it up and ship it in a flat rate box... :good:
> 
> 
> Cool



Those shipping tubes probably wouldnt be a bad option either.


----------



## G25r8cer

Just received it 

Thanks Thatguy16 it looks great in white


----------



## ThatGuy16

no problem, looks good :good:



bomberboysk said:


> Those shipping tubes probably wouldnt be a bad option either.



I'm guessing about $5 to ship. So i think $18 shipped beacuse of the amount of material it'll take.

Like  4"x36"


----------



## mep916

I'm gonna get one of these from you. Remember that set of ballistix I sold you? Didn't you flip that at OCF and double your money? I wants mines for free!!!  

haha. Naw, I'm not sure what I want yet but I'll PM you and you can shoot me a quote. Awesome idea btw. I'm glad to see that others are interested.


----------



## gamblingman

would they holdup as a car decal, like on the rear window?


----------



## G25r8cer

What color blues do you have? Any metallics?


----------



## bomberboysk

ThatGuy16 said:


> no problem, looks good :good:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing about $5 to ship. So i think $18 shipped beacuse of the amount of material it'll take.
> 
> Like  4"x36"



Alright, not bad on the price. I'll have to wait for a few things to sell but i'll buy one off ya


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> I'm gonna get one of these from you. Remember that set of ballistix I sold you? Didn't you flip that at OCF and double your money? I wants mines for free!!!
> 
> haha. Naw, I'm not sure what I want yet but I'll PM you and you can shoot me a quote. Awesome idea btw. I'm glad to see that others are interested.


That doesnt count, that ballistix was a major PITA 

lol let me know what you need  


gamblingman said:


> would they holdup as a car decal, like on the rear window?


Great, thats one of the main purposes for vinyl. Outdoor signs, windows and car graphics.


G25r8cer said:


> What color blues do you have? Any metallics?


I dont have any blues yet, im working on getting a better color selection. They make about any color you can think of.


bomberboysk said:


> Alright, not bad on the price. I'll have to wait for a few things to sell but i'll buy one off ya



no problem :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

Let me know when you get some blue then, ill buy a couple more


----------



## bkribbs

ThatGuy16 said:


> Heres an example of something else, i made this for my car.



Woah! You live near me!


----------



## ThatGuy16

G25r8cer said:


> Let me know when you get some blue then, ill buy a couple more


no problem 


bkribbs said:


> Woah! You live near me!



lol where do you live?


----------



## laznz1

keen to get a few PM me


----------



## linkin

Bump! I'm absolutely dying to order one! but no monies


----------



## ThatGuy16

linkin said:


> Bump! I'm absolutely dying to order one! but no monies



Thanks, lol... get some monies 

I've been busy, i still have to order more colors. I'll post up when i get them in


----------



## Respital

ThatGuy16 said:


> K i got some international stamps, they will be $4.50 mailed :good:




Does that count for Canada too? I'm not sure about down there but i know up here sometimes its the same price as domestic. How many come for $4.50?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I'm pretty sure i have to use an internation stamp for canada. 1 for $4.50, or 3 for $8 (buy 2 get one free sort of thing)

I can do any size pretty much. Mind you my case is a full tower for the one pictured

g25s post
http://www.computerforum.com/174083-cf-custom-decals-4.html#post1459310 

same size on his case


----------



## linkin

I'll have some money soon, going to buy one. maybe get some made up for the other forums i visit, or maybe if you cant do that because of copyright i'll just buy ones from there.


----------

